# Little and Large



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

So, after keeping an eye on the girls for a few days it turns out that they had mites, or something else itchy scratchy anyhow. The littlest scratched herself a couple of small bald patches behind one ear. They all had to be treated with Beaphar, and I just had to get a photo of the results o.o. Here's Crestie, my biggest PEW, and Russet, my little Semi LH agouti. Crestie is nearly twice Russet's size. :shock:.




























Russet wasn't very amused, what with all that fluff.

Cleaning everything took nigh on seven hours. Now just to make sure that the littlest doesn't keep scratching.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow they are covered! Russet does look smaller than her sister who is still here or maybe its just the photo....she will still be growing I guess..her sister is as big if not bigger than her older cage mate :?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol, yeah, I used a toothbrush to aid the spreading. It seems to have worked pretty well XD. She's dainty, its cute! And she's much happier in a box than the big one would be - she gets everywhere, little madam. She squeals though. I think she thinks that PEWzilla is going to eat her :lol: :lol:.

Her long hairs are getting really quite long though. Much longer than when she first came .


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Her sister has grown onto her coat now, although you can still see she is not short coated.


----------

